# Neuer Kalender!!!



## Dok (16. Januar 2003)

Ab sofort gibt es einen neuen Kalender indem Ihr alle Geburtstage und Termine des Boardes findet. Den alten schalte ich demnächst ab.

Was kann der Kalender?

- der Kalender listet die Tage eines Monats auf
- die Nummer der Woche wird angezeigt
- Geburtstagskinder angezeigt
- Moderatoren & Adminstratoren können für jeden Tag beliebig viele öffentliche Termine erstellen
- alle Benutzer können für jeden Tag beliebig viele private Termine erstellen
- Termine die öffentlich gezeigt werden sollen, bitte an einen Mod oder Admin melden. 
  Dies ist nötig damit nicht so viele Fakes eingetragen werden. Das wird nämlich langsam    lästig. 

Viel Spaß damit!

Hier gehts lang!


----------



## masch1 (16. Januar 2003)

Jep der kalender ist gut #6 
als neuen Termin köntest du gleich das AB - Treffen im September am Edersee eintragen :z  :z  :z


----------



## wolle (16. Januar 2003)

Prima#6 #6 #6


----------



## Klausi (16. Januar 2003)

Schönes Teil ,Prima.#6


----------



## Rotauge (16. Januar 2003)

Ja, das wird immer noch besser hier


----------



## Case (16. Januar 2003)

Prima.!
Sehr nützlich.

Kompliment
Case


----------



## Ace (16. Januar 2003)

Klasse Dok#6


----------



## angeltreff (16. Januar 2003)

22.03. AB Treffen Ruhrgebiet / Rheinland  :g


----------



## leguan8 (16. Januar 2003)

klasse ding dok,

werde ihn im auge behalten.


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Januar 2003)

Feines Ding#6 
Da kann man was mit anfangen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Januar 2003)

Jo is ne feine Sache Martin! Hast du wie immer gut gemacht! #6
Nur kann ich mich bei den öffentlichen Terminen nicht einloggen. Ich wollte nemlich gleich den Termin für unser Treffen in Meschendorf eintragen. Da steht ich müsse Moderator sein.  :g


----------



## Dok (16. Januar 2003)

Das könnte sein, da Du, FFT, lorddoki und Franky Sontertitel mit Sonderrechten habt, dazu muß ich das Script noch anpassen.

Gib mir 10min!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Januar 2003)

Oh ha; ich hab nen Sondertitel mit Sonderrechten. Hört sich aber sehr wichtig an.  :q


----------



## Dok (16. Januar 2003)

Ja keine, damit Du nix kaputt machen kannst!  :q  :q  :q   

So jetzt müsste es funzen!


----------



## Jo (16. Januar 2003)

Sauber Dok #6 

sehr übersichtlich ...viel Info auf einen Blick.

Vielleicht trägt mal ein Berechtigter den Öretermin ein.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Robert (16. Januar 2003)

Dok,

Kann mich dem Lob der Vorposter nur anschliessen - saubere Sache.
Eine öffentliche Eintragung hätt ich auch gleich:
2. bayrisches Bordtreffen
in Gibacht (zwischen Regenstauf und Nittenau)
am letzten Juniwochenende von Freitag bis Sonntag

Robert


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Januar 2003)

Super Martin. Es funzt.  :z


----------



## Laksos (16. Januar 2003)

Echt stark! - Äh, bisher ist uns das wohl immer entfallen, das es sowas überhaupt hier gibt! - Man erfährt halt immer wieder neues!  :m


----------



## klee (16. Januar 2003)

:m  :m  :m  :m


----------



## fan__ta (16. Januar 2003)

war mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen aber jetzt.... WAU!


----------



## Albatros (16. Januar 2003)

Feine Sache Dok #6 :m


----------



## scholle01 (16. Januar 2003)

Tolles Ding,wusste ich bisher auch noch nicht dat es sowas gibt.#6  :g


----------



## plötze (16. Januar 2003)

klasse sache #v #6 #r 

gruß plötze #h


----------



## Istvan (17. Januar 2003)

Kanalisierung ist gut - manchmal- in diesem Fall perfekt! :m 
Danke Dok!

Istvan


----------



## ollidi (17. Januar 2003)

Weltklasse Dok.  :m


----------



## Hamwe (17. Januar 2003)

Super Teil! Klasse Dok  
 :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## buggs (17. Januar 2003)

Dok Super  :m  :q  :m


----------

